# Information about Drake recurve bow...



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*SAme Drake*

Drake Bows were made by Harry Drake. Harry Drake was a preeminent Flight shooter in the day. HE made some beautiful bows.


dave


----------



## DMONTI (Aug 7, 2006)

J.R. said:


> I was trying to find out info on a recurve bow that I believe dates in the late 1950's. It is a small bow - about 49" and is marked with a circular sticker that says "Made by Drake - Lakeside, California". The only other marking is the numbering "3444" pressed into the side of the bow opposite the arrow rest. I did find some information on Harry Drake, could this be the same Drake??
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info you might have-



Some history----
http://www.cbhsaa.org/hallfame/bios/harrydrake.htm


----------



## J.R. (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the help!


----------

